

Everything is Miscellaneous ... - senthil_rajasek
http://www.boingboing.net/2007/05/02/everything-is-miscel.html

======
bastian
it is actually a very good book. i read it a while ago when it came out. It is
great how it starts off giving you some very detailed background on the Dewey
decimal system and then moves rapidly on with how information could be
structured in the future.

You can´t have too much meta data :)

They are right though, it is a hell of a book.

Basti.

